# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Polycarbonate multcell sheeting

## DBACT

I plan to block off the end of a deck cover with Polycarbonate multicell sheeting and looking a makrolon.  Basically I am planning to run the sheets vertically with H-bar joining them. I then use the end cap with flashing along the top and aluminium edge bar along the bottom with some flashing into the gutter and brackets attached to the edge bar to the barge boards. How does this sound? 
Kinda like the attached drawing

----------

